# Hyped fuzz dpdt..which one



## Quinn301 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey the part number for the new layout for the hyped fuzz had the dpdt listed I cant seem to figure out which one I need the numbers are different on small bear and Tayda doesnt say..the ones on small bear end with 1M1QE but those are center off and the on on on ones dont match. Can some one point me in the right direction


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 2, 2020)

DPDT (On-On-On), Solder Term
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2020)

That's the one.   I need to update the build docs with Smallbear part numbers.

The ones Tayda carries will not work.


----------



## Quinn301 (Jan 2, 2020)

Awesome  thank you!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 5, 2021)

Tayda says this is Type 2 but you will receive a Maroon colored DPDT Type 1 switch.








						Mini Toggle Switch DPDT On-On-On
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				






> Hello,
> 
> Good day, because you are looking at image facing to you, but actually that image represents the orientation when you turn around switch.
> You get confused with image orientation and actual position. Switch is fine and it is type 2.
> ...


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

All my on-on-on are Type 1, some from Tayda, some from a local brick&mortar, a couple from GuitarPCB, elsewhere.

I've got several builds held up because they need Type 2, which I can never seem to find. I've made inquiries with several suppliers and they either don't understand there are two types, or don't have them, or both don't understand and don't have them (confirmed after ordering blind from a few companies and received Type 1).

Small Bear's shipping is prohibitive for me, so I can't get them there until I have enough items to warrant the $hipping.









Any other places that carry Type II other than Small Bear? Thanks in advance.

FF


----------



## Robert (May 5, 2021)

I believe Love My Switches carries them, but hold tight for a few days....

Another member pointed out to me that Tayda now lists their ON/ON/ON as Type 2, so I have one on the way to verify that.


----------



## peccary (May 5, 2021)

LMS carry Type 2 (check the photos on the site).









						Taiway DPDT On On On Switch - Solder Lug - Long Shaft
					

Be confident in your toggle switches with the DPDT On-On-On switch with solder lugs and long shaft actuator from Taiway. Part number 100-DP6-T100B1M1QE.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 5, 2021)

Robert said:


> I believe Love My Switches carries them, but hold tight for a few days....
> 
> Another member pointed out to me that Tayda now lists their ON/ON/ON as Type 2, so I have one on the way to verify that.


Kindly verify and Tell Hugo Tayda your findings.


----------



## Robert (May 5, 2021)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> Kindly verify and Tell Hugo Tayda your findings.



Ahh I missed your post above about that.   I can't recall how long they've been listed as Type 2, but I know in the past all I've ever gotten from Tayda was Type 1.     The drawing could be incorrect depending on whether it's looking at the lugs of the switch or the pads of the PCB.

I'm not even sure that MTS makes a Type 2....


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 5, 2021)

Tayda DPDT “type 2”. Not for Hyped Fuzz


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

I'd be inclined to believe Tayda had Type 2, but only if they sold both Type 1 and Type 2.


----------



## twebb6778 (May 5, 2021)

Living in Australia the postage from smallbear of LMS for 1 or 2 switches is insanely expensive. I've had really good success cracking open an type 1 and flipping the rocker for the middle pins 180 degrees. BOOM! Type 2 switch.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 6, 2021)

twebb6778 said:


> Living in Australia the postage from smallbear of LMS for 1 or 2 switches is insanely expensive. I've had really good success cracking open an type 1 and flipping the rocker for the middle pins 180 degrees. BOOM! Type 2 switch.


Thanks! I will definitely try that. Never gave it a thought before I saw in another thread somebody (probably you) had done it, but I couldn't find the thread again to verify what I thought I saw. 

MM GOI SAI! (thanks very much!)

If I botch a switch or two in the process it's still cheaper than $₶৲₱₽৲₦௹.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 6, 2021)

Got mine from stomp box over here,









						DPDT Toggle Switch ON/ON/ON - Solder Lug - Short Bat
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Feral Feline (May 6, 2021)

Wahhhhooo SUCCESS! 

On both counts. 

Ordering some stuff from StompBoxParts (thanks @Bobbyd67!) including type 2 switches AND

I've successfully monkeyed a Type 1 > Type 2 !

Took a while, the bits needing swapping were pinned to the centre lugs, no way for me to pinch the pins and remove them, but I managed to force the lugs through the epoxy and swapped the whole shooting match. I had to re-assemble several times, literally DOZENS, tweaking the wee metal bits inside each time (they got pretty badly mangled from me trying to get them out). Really, the most time-consuming part was reassembly due to getting the bits to stay where they're supposed to.

I got it to a point where it would work, but not well enough that I would trust to solder it into a PCB, just offboard wiring. I disassembled one more time, made a final tweak and reassembled and BAM! Like a Neptunian Spice Weasel it made the right sounds and had the right feel at last. 

I'm confident enough to put this in the smaller PCB of the two projects needing this type of switch. The larger project will have to wait for shipment from StompBoxParts (Sending it to the GWN, not to my Asian address).

In future, if need be again, I would change how I disassemble this particular brand/type switch, and things won't get as beat up and thus hopefully will reassemble more easily and quickly. 

Thanks @twebb6778!


Could be a fall-back plan for @Quinn301's Hyped Fuzz, McGyvering a T1>T2...


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 6, 2021)

You could also solder the switch on the components side and wire the pots I belive


----------



## twebb6778 (May 6, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Wahhhhooo SUCCESS!
> 
> On both counts.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it working!


----------



## Robert (May 7, 2021)

Mini Toggle Switch DPDT On-On-On
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



These are _not _Type 2, despite what the product page says.










						Mini Toggle Switch 1M Series DPDT On-On-On
					

DAILYWELL ELECTRONICS - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				



These _are _Type 2, but the shaft is not a standard size mini toggle switch.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 8, 2021)

Thanks! The shaft size is not a problem for me.

ALAS, the shipping from StompBoxParts is quite prohibitive (as per SmallBear), whether to Canader or Hongkers... might have to abandon my cart.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 27, 2021)

Robert said:


> Mini Toggle Switch DPDT On-On-On
> 
> 
> Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...


Hahahaahah!


----------



## Robusto (Sep 7, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> All my on-on-on are Type 1, some from Tayda, some from a local brick&mortar, a couple from GuitarPCB, elsewhere.
> 
> I've got several builds held up because they need Type 2, which I can never seem to find. I've made inquiries with several suppliers and they either don't understand there are two types, or don't have them, or both don't understand and don't have them (confirmed after ordering blind from a few companies and received Type 1).
> 
> ...




The on-on-on I have are from Love My Switches. They test as Type 2 per this diagram. They are Taiway...but on the casing, under the name Taiway, they are marked "T1".

🤔


----------



## carlinb17 (Sep 7, 2021)

I bought four of the supposed type two from tayda and they are not. They also changed the graphic to show type one now….
These are type two and normal size barrel only a smaller switch









						Mini Toggle Switch 1M Series DPDT On-On-On Short Lever
					

DAILYWELL ELECTRONICS - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Abyssmal (Nov 12, 2021)

I just miss this switch foro this build, anyone know where i can find one without paying 15$ of shipping just for 1 switch?


----------

